# CRKT Ripple EDC



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

My newest addition to growing EDC knife collection is a Ken Onion design CRKT Ripple. Most would associate Ken Onion with the Kershaw brand, yet he designed the Ripple for CRKT.

http://www.aboutknives.net/images/all/knives/crkt/Ripple_3.jpg

http://www.aboutknives.net/images/all/knives/crkt/Ripple_5.jpg

So far I'm favorably impressed by it. It is a flipper, which took me a bit of getting use to, after a bit of practice and a band aid or two, (very sharp) I can now open and close the knife with one hand. Which I think is a good feature to have with an EDC knife.

Anyone else have a CRKT Ripple? If so I'd like to hear your impressions of it,


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I like it!

Ya got me to thinkin about the first and only flipper I have. It's a Pirela that has a glass breaker on the end and a seat belt cutter. I can't even find a picture of it now let alone figure out where I bought it.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I like the look of it, but I'm not a fan of the serrated portion of the blade.


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

That's pretty nice. CRKT is a brand I've been wanting to check out for a while now. Inceptor, I have something exactly like what you described only I don't know the brand or where I bought it haha. Same features though and I ended up loving the knife. It's not my EDC, it's actually the knife in my car GHB because of said features.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Sparky that's just an online photo of a Ripple to give you an idea of what they look like. CRKT makes a plain edged Ripple, and they come different sizes colors and handle materials. So much so that I had to really watch the item number of what I was ordering. 

I stumbled across the Ripple while doing a search for cheap wines that were common in the 70's. Just kidding! I was actually looking for a Lerch design assisted opener called the Endorser, which is also a good EDC knife.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

It is a neat looking knife. Probably not for me though.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

I will be getting the 2.70" ripple this next week, been looking at it for awhile and finally decided to nab one.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It is so flat and light that I often forget it's clipped into the corner of my pants pocket. I'll probably loose it before I wear it out.


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

Seneca said:


> It is so flat and light that I often forget it's clipped into the corner of my pants pocket. I'll probably loose it before I wear it out.


That's a great feature to a EDC knife IMHO except the losing it part haha. Was thinking about this particular brand, might have to think about this particular model now. Thanks guys!


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

I love me my ripple, it is actually the only knife of mine the wife likes also. It is very 'refined' looking, a non-scary gentlemans/grandpas pocket knife. I like it and while it might not be as stout for a lot of heavy duty tasks as my griptilian I would prefer it in a self defense situation, fast and SMOOTH opening and very nice and pointy sharp end. For the price I got mine, a little less than 20$ on clearance, it might be the best bang for the buck knife I have.

FWIW here is the version I have. Columbia River Knife and Tool K415KXP Ken Onion Ripple-Aluminum Razor Edge Knife - Amazon.com Love it. It is my companion to family functions where I don't want to scare people with my Spyderco Endura with the Emerson Wave.


----------

